# WhatsApp Issues



## suchetanagupta (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi friends!
I use WhatsApp on my Nokia S40 device (X2-00). There is a contact whose profile picture is visible to me, but his "last seen at" details are no longer showing. What could be the matter? Had I been blocked, the profile picture wouldn't have showed up, right? How do I fix this?


----------

